# Rhinestone Software & Equipment Testing



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

I’ve been follow all the threads about the different types of software and equipment to do Rhinestones.
So I thought I would let you all know what I found after seeing them operate.

*DAS:*
There software is very easy to use. A couple of click and you have a fill and outline.
 With there fills you still have to move around a little bit and add to some spots.

*Camms:*
Nice machine but there software is lacking fill options. I like there place stones as you trace. And at $20K plus I just can’t see spending that.

*Libero*: Nice machine also way to much money for us at this time.
Software isn’t bad but still need to be upgade.

*Eagle Ultraforce*; 
This machine just came onto the market a short time ago.
The software wasn’t as easy to use as the DAS. I didn’t like how you have to copy the circle and then select the shape to apply it to.
The cutter seems a little to flimsy to me. With so much pressure on the knife you can see it wobble and you get a fish eye circle. You have to make a slightly bigger hole to compensate for that.

*Roland R Ware*;
I haven’t had the chance to demo that equipment yet. Not sure I want to be locked into the 9”x11’ work area.

As per my resent testing and seeing all the you tube video’s on the different type’s of Rhinestone software and equipment out there I will properly will be getting the DAS system. 


Winger


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Winger, very interesting review of the Eagle, I am wondering where you saw this machine at and software demo as there are no youtube videos of the machine currently, the only thing I can think of is that you may have come into the office a couple weeks ago and if that is the case the blade holder was not tightened down properly and that is what you saw.


----------



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Plan B*
I saw this machine at the ISS show in Orlando.

As for the You Tube that was a general statement made. And yes you are correct there are no You Tube Videos of this plotter or software.
I would love to see more of this plotter. Maybe you might want to make a short video.

Deb



plan b said:


> Winger, very interesting review of the Eagle, I am wondering where you saw this machine at and software demo as there are no youtube videos of the machine currently, the only thing I can think of is that you may have come into the office a couple weeks ago and if that is the case the blade holder was not tightened down properly and that is what you saw.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Deb,
We have a short video of the machine that will be out today looks like,, it will show the capabilities of the machine as its just not for rhinestones and it is not unusual to have a machine with that much downforce for other industries.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Winger, I have got to disagree with you on this one, and I think this is the first time I have disagreed openly with anyone on this forum, I usually just stay quite, but I feel your comments about the eagle are wrong.
First we all can make our own decisions,, 
on what machine is right for them.
As far as the eagle being sturdy or flimsy,
I have never used a more solid machine, I have the eagle 24 inch , so I am not sure what machine you saw demonstrated, Now that is weird,, as a major part of my eagle is all metal, and stocky,, lol when I unpacked mine I kept thinking dang this is one stout machine..

The software has been very easy to understand even with out instuctions, lol as I recieved one of the first out I think.
But ,I have had one on one support which comes with every machine and everyone that buys the machine gets this. 
The software, has a awesome Vectorizing tool in it, that cleanly Vectorizes what i could not, in some of our major design programs.

The blade holder never wobbles.. I have no idea what that was all about. when you cut with it, it moves with the carriage..

There is no reason to place one stone at a time.
My machine software places hundreds of stones at a time. with one click of the mouse. fill or outline, on any vectorized file. I am starting to wonder if you actually saw the eagle, or a different machine.. 

I understand this machine is not for you, but I think that watching it at a show and assuming things, is alot different than useing it yourself to create and cut .vinyl, Twill Templates or whatever it is you want to cut, and create
I will not talk negativly about the other systems, as they fit into other poeples requirements of machines that make there day easier and more productive.

Sandy Jo


----------



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sandy Jo,

Please respect my opinion.

When I go to a show and see all of the equipment that is out there I study all the people that are watching and asking the question. And judge the answer the company gives back. When I went to Orlando I saw it all and that is what I’m basing my info from. I didn’t even bother to mention the Ioline that didn’t even work.

From the info on the forum it seems like you are the only one with the equipment.
I wonder if you are connected to the Eagle Company.

From another post out the Plan B says he not connected to the Eagle Company but from his response I think he is.

Have A Good Day
Deb


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Winger,
I do not work for the Eagle Ultraforce, if that is what you are asking. I am a consumer with the Eagle ,it is cutting right now as we speak.
When i find a great product i share, as I always have. Machines, tools ideas. that is what i do.
I do respect eveyones own opionion. I also felt your remarks were inaccurate, and wanted to post my opinion on actually using this machine every day my self.
I am here to help any one whom wants help, in any way, screen printing vinyl cutting rhinestones whatever someone needs help doing,
We are all her to learn, and share.
I do not work for Das, Roland,Ioline,Eagle, or any other company than my own.
I wish I did.. just think of the software and machines i would get to play with woohooooo

Winger I have tested Das, R-wear, and some others they are all good programs, 
When you get your system, If i can help , Just ask.
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I do like the subject line here as well.
this could be a very interesting subject..
Sandy Jo


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I respect your opinion(s) and this is heading the wrong way,, When someone gives a test review of any products its hands on testing and not just a observation,, there has been a lot of testing that has gone on here on the forum and it is hands on testing opinions,, that being said all of the systems out there are great systems some find different systems better than others or better for their needs,, manufacturers put a lot of time and money into their projects and differ from one product to the other and thats why they do that in a compeditive market .

No matter what you buy for your needs I hope you are happy with it and we look forward to your hands on review.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

My two cents on the R-wear studio, since I own the equipment (EGX350) and software:

Software:
Has some really nice flooding capabilities, makes designing a lot easier. However you still have to delete overlapping stones, line up stones manually, and etc. I was hoping for the magical "Here's my design, fill it in with proper spacing and we're off" kinda thing, it gets close, but still requires some time and manipulation. I didn't really see any training on it, just jumped in and learned it. I think Roland had some video tutorials without any audio. My attention span is practically none, so I can't sit through that without being distracted, a voice helps keep me occupied and focused. 

The machine:
Also never really got any kind of training on it. I've worked with CNC routers in the past, it's very similar just smaller scale. Was able to get it all set up and running on my own, however I think less experienced individuals would run into issues with it. Non descript errors in the software and on the machine itself. Unless you live where there's some training nearby, I would only take one of these on if you feel you're quite adept with machinery and software. I only call in emergencies, otherwise I spend time trying to figure out what caused the problem. 

Overall:
The engraver is nice and a great compliment to our other signage abilities, giving us the option to now do custom engraved nameplates, ADA signs, routed wood signs, etc. We also can now do combined technologies: DTG shirts with rhinestones, vinyl+custom cut plexiglass, custom cut dye sub material (made a few pieces of custom FRP already). The EGX rhinestone templates are fairly indestructable, however the machine can be quite an undertaking to learn. 

I have not really tested or seen the vinyl cut templates in action, however if they produce a decent result then I would recommend a vinyl cutter first, it's probably cheaper and can provide more foot in the door opportunities. Vinyl cutters provide a lot of signage needs that smaller companies may want (window/vehicle lettering and the like). If you are only looking at having a few designs made and are doing t-shirts only, it's probably best to outsource the templates.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I knew this would be a great subject,, 
sandy jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

plan b said:


> When someone gives a test review of any products its hands on testing and not just a observation,, there has been a lot of testing that has gone on here on the forum and it is hands on testing opinions,, .


Not always. A _big_ part of going to the shows is about seeing the machines and products, for the sole purpose of evaluating them. 

Plenty of forum members return from the shows, and share their opinions of what they saw. And for alot of members who don't get to go to the show, they eagerly await the new and reviews. 

This is not the first time a review of a machine seen at a show was posted on the forum. And it won't be the last. It might be the first time for the Eagle, but it probably won't be the last.


----------



## Guylaine (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello you all, 
I am looking to buy a graphtec plotter and the vendor mention to me that i can also use another kind of blade or something else ( do not know the word in english) and mention that with it I could cut me template to do rhinestone. What do you think about it?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Guylaine said:


> Hello you all,
> I am looking to buy a graphtec plotter and the vendor mention to me that i can also use another kind of blade or something else ( do not know the word in english) and mention that with it I could cut me template to do rhinestone. What do you think about it?


 I have the Graphtec CE500-60, There are two blade holders designed for this machine . I believe there are 60 degree blades for both holders but they are different diameters and length cutting surface. (the sharp part) I have both. In the blue top blade holder, I keep the original 45 degree blade and it cuts vinyl very well. In the red top blade holder I have the 60 degree blade and it cuts the thick sandblast resist that a lot of people use for rhinestone templates very well and accurately. The differances(the ones that matter) are in the diameter of the "knives". The knife for the red top holder is thicker (a larger diameter) than the one for the blue top holder and gives more length to the cutting area of the blade as well as more strength to the knife itself. I love mine. I just wish I had more use for it. And no, its not for sale. I'll keep it and stroke it lovingly as I pass by till I get to a better situation where it will get used more often. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

while i completely understand plan b and sandys opinion on the matter you have to understand its just wingers OPINION from his OBSERVATION. He didnt state this as fact and the end all b all review. Who knows the demonstartion person may have not set up the device properly or whatever but its just his opinion. By him saying it seemed flimsy doesnt mean its crap just means it was his observation. I am sure he didnt go over and pick it up so he doesnt know how heavy or whatever. 

As long as his reactions are like how some people speak about other equiptment/companies they dont like his opinion is fine. If he was here calling it pure garbage a waste of money then come down on him. But as long as it doesnt go to that extreme everyone should be cool. And everyon knows your love of the eagle sandy his criticizm doesnt invalidate your decision just means its his opinion. I have seen none of these machine *LOL* so i am keeping my mouth shut  I hope some are demonstrating in charotte so i can see them then  or iss orlando because I WILL BE THERE IN FEB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the DAS system and the Roland EGX350...both perform well and do just what is advertised...which is better depends on the user, the job and the market. I have not used/seen the Eagle system but the main thing to consider is the intended use and the future uses...by that I mean that the vinyl systems and engraver systems have different uses other than rhinestone placement.

The vinyl system can do vinyl signs and heat press vinyl...
The engraver can do metal engraving, signage and ADA signs..

So in the end the purchaser should consider what ELSE they want to do with the purchased system..


----------



## Guylaine (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you Terry for the information. Have a great week-end.


----------

